# PRP Rejected



## cheche564 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi,

My Permanent residence application was rejected with the following reason: Provided fraudulent trade certificate. I have appealed this decision because I never supplied any trade certificate as this was not a requirement in my application. All documents supplied by me were valid.

Anyway, my current work permit expires next month which leaves me wondering:

- Do i have to leave the country of no feedback is received from DHA?
- Will the banks freeze my accounts if I have not updated my status with them next month.
- Is there anyone out there who can help me with expediting this process?

Thanks.


----------



## Rozay (Apr 2, 2017)

cheche564 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Permanent residence application was rejected with the following reason: Provided fraudulent trade certificate. I have appealed this decision because I never supplied any trade certificate as this was not a requirement in my application. All documents supplied by me were valid.
> 
> ...


Hi.sorry about that.are you currently on a general work permit or critical skills visa?when did you apply for the PRP?what is you profession?


----------



## cheche564 (Jul 11, 2017)

Rozay said:


> Hi.sorry about that.are you currently on a general work permit or critical skills visa?when did you apply for the PRP?what is you profession?


Hi, I applied for my PRP last year July and am on a general work permit. My current profession is a Senior Business Analyst


----------



## Rozay (Apr 2, 2017)

cheche564 said:


> Hi, I applied for my PRP last year July and am on a general work permit. My current profession is a Senior Business Analyst


Appears you qualify for critical skills visa best you quickly apply for it and then re-apply for PRP.Appeals usually take very long.When did you get your prp outcome?


----------

